# Can not see General Discussion threads when not signed in



## baboy (May 30, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that they can not see the general discussion forum or threads posted in there when not signed in?

If I am not signed in I can not see any threads from the general discussion forum while looking at "new posts" even if I stared it. I also can not see the general discussion catagory when looking at all the forums.


----------



## DanMcG (May 30, 2011)

I beleive that's for members only. So you'd need to sign in to view.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 30, 2011)

Log in and enjoy... BTW don't log out, it'll save time.


----------

